# دورة لتصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (12 مايو 2009)

دورة لتصميم الخلطة الاسفلتية بطريقة مارشال
عروض باوربوينت وملفات تصميم بالاكسيل ارجو ان تفيد كل من يبحث عن خطوات التصميم وخاصة الاخ عبد الهادى من ليبيا
تجدوها على الرابط التالى مقسمة الى 7 اقسام كل منها 10 ميجا فقط حددها جميعا وابدأ التحميل ثم شغل الجزأ الاول تجد فولدر الدورة على سطح مكتبك

http://www.4shared.com/dir/15421146/cbc443bd/sharing.html
مرفوعة خصيصا للمهندسين العرب وباسوورد فك الضغط makah


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (12 مايو 2009)

merci monsieur sameh


----------



## king_libya4 (12 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس والله جميلك هدا ما انساة ما حييت بارك اللة فيك


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك والملفات لاتعمل عندي


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (13 مايو 2009)

لازم تكمل تحميل جميع الملفات وتضعهم فى فولدر واحد وتضغط دبل كليك على الجزأ الاول تجد الدورة على سطح المكتب
الملفات مضغوطة بوينرار ولا تحتاج لبرنامج الضغط على جهازك


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (13 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك جاري التحميل 
ولي عودة بعد التجربة ان شاء الله


----------



## a1h1m1e1d2000 (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه المحاضرات الاكثر من رائعة
لكن هل يوجد برنامج او ملف اكسل تصميم خلطة اسفلتية كاملة بدءا بأختيار نسب كل نوع من الركام 
مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## mohanad_youssef (15 مايو 2009)

لو سمحت يا أخي أسأل عن هل كسر الزجاج يدخل في مكونات الأسفلت بدرجة 0.1 مم أو 0.01 مم ؟ و أرجو بيان مدي أهمية هذا المكون إن كان فعلا من مكونات الأسفلت ؟ و هل يستعمل فعليا أم لا ؟ و جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## ياسر سالمان (16 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميل .... تشكر يا هندسه


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (17 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا ..!!*






بصراحة قبل ان أحمل هذه الدورة كنت افكر في كتابة موضوع عن تصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية 

ولكن عندما قرأت وشاهدت ملفات هذه الدورة احجمت عن فعل ذلك ...

لان صاحبنا أوفي الشرح وشفى التساؤلات التي في الصدور ...

فبارك الله فيكم .. وجزاكم عنا كل خير 
​


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (17 مايو 2009)

ملف الاكسيل لتصميم الخلطة مرفق فى الدورة وكسر الزجاج لا يدخل ضمن مكونات الخلطة الاسفلتية هذا على حد علمى وقد عملت فى أقصى الغرب العربى بالمواصفات الفرنسية ولا يدخل فى ضمن مواد الخلطة ايضا وطبعا الامريكية فى المشرق العربى ايضا لا يدخل فيها - كسر الزجاج كسر الزجاج يدخل فقط فى دهان العلامات المرورية فى الطرق هذا هو الاستخدام الوحيد له فى مجال الطرق


----------



## ALI..SS (17 مايو 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المجهود الطيب ياطيب.


----------



## houzaifa (17 مايو 2009)

اليوم الرابعة
لايعمل ارجوا الافادة


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (18 مايو 2009)

اليوم الرابع يعمل وانا حملت الملفات كلها وفكيتها وجميع الايام تعمل حاول تانى اكيد الخطأ فى الباوربوينت عندك


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (18 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

اكرر شكري العميق لك اخي "سامح سمير عبد الظاهر "... 

والملفات كلها موجودة وشغالة ...

الا انني لم اجد ملف الإكسل ...

ارجو ارفاقه من جديد لو سمحت


----------



## مسلم بن عقيل (18 مايو 2009)

* 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك والملفات لاتعمل عندي
اخي الكريم بارك الله فيك والملفات لاتعمل عند*​


----------



## جلال نوار (18 مايو 2009)

اخي سامح سامحك الله الرابط لايعمل هل من حل أخر اخوكم نوار


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (18 مايو 2009)

*الروابط تعمل بصورة جيدة*

الملفات موجودة والروابط تعمل وتمكن 35 عضو من تحميل كامل الملفات والصورة خير برهان يمكن سرعة ال



نت ضعيفة عند الاخوة الذين لم يتمكنوا من التحميل حاولوا تانى وانشاء الله تنجحوا























اعتقد المشكلة فى الملفات ولا موقع التحميل حاولوا 35 عضو نجحوا


----------



## mohamed0osama (23 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ياأخي الكريم وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الهندسي 80 (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ، وجزاك خيرا
جاري التحميل


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (28 مايو 2009)

موجودة جميع الملفات وكذلك الاكسل 
تحياتي لك م. سامح


----------



## ياسر عبدالله محمد (28 مايو 2009)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك علي المجهود الطيب ياطيب.*​


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## ابو العزي (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك

وجعله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## odwan (19 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك ونفع بك ورفع قدرك
ألف ألف شكر وتقدير وجاري التحميل ..... 
وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (5 يوليو 2009)

اشكرك جدا على هذا العطاء السخي وانشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## العباده (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا جاري التحميل


----------



## ايمن حسين (16 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا ووفقكم 
وامل القاء الضوء على طريقة السوبر ببيف لتصميم الخلطات الاسفلتية


----------



## محمود الكوافي (18 أغسطس 2009)

اولا بارك الله فيك ولكن الملفات لا تعمل


----------



## العباده (18 أغسطس 2009)

محاضرات روعه وقيمه بارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوعامر فودة (19 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك خيرا


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (12 سبتمبر 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx alooooooooooooooooooooot


----------



## علاء عبد اللطيف (31 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك افدتني جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## gadora516 (31 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرااا


----------



## hassanabdelhamid (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك يا باش مهندس*

نسأل الله ان يجعل هذا العمل وذلك العلم في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

جارى التحميل وبارك الله فيك


----------



## mustafasas (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (24 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا وجارى التحميل


----------



## لؤي الماحي (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراً كتير كتير كتير وأكثر الله من أمثالك ... حقيقة الموضوع مفصل ودقيق جداص ويمكن لأي مهندس طرق الإستفادة منه وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## كوزيت (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااا


----------



## م انس الشباطات (19 مارس 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## امير عوض (19 مارس 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## ماجد العراقي (21 مارس 2010)

شكراجزيلا اخ سامح


----------



## karora (22 مارس 2010)

تشكر خالص علي الدوره

لو امكن تنزيل دوره تصميم بطريقه السوبر بيف لانها الطريقه التي يتم العمل بها في بعض دول الخليج


----------



## mozart_free2000 (7 أبريل 2010)

يفضل ان لا تقل نسبة الاسفلت فى الخلطة عن 90 كليو فى البطشة حسب التصيميم


----------



## منيار عزام (7 أبريل 2010)

تسلم يا عموااااا


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (8 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي الكريم


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

الملف الاول لا يعمل
*Marshall_asphald_design.part1.exe* (10,240 KB) 

المفروض
*Marshall_asphald_design.part1.exe* (10,240 KB) 
.rar


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

*الملف الاول لا يعمل
Marshall_asphald_design.part1.exe (10,240 KB) 

المفروض
Marshall_asphald_design.part1.exe (10,240 KB) 
.rar*​اسفة لم الحظ الباس ورد
سهوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
وتقبلوااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
كامل اعتذارى
حيث اننى لم اقابل طريقة فك للملفات هكذااااااااااااااااااااااا
واخيراااااااااااااااا
تقبلوا اسفى


----------



## مها محمد محمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

مها محمد محمد قال:


> *الملف الاول لا يعمل*​
> 
> *marshall_asphald_design.part1.exe (10,240 kb) *​
> *المفروض*
> ...


ناسف لما حدث


----------



## mdmokhtar (16 مارس 2011)

*طلب*

الرجاء من الأخ أن يعيد لنا الرابط لأنه أصبح لا يخدم


----------



## mdmokhtar (17 مارس 2011)

*رجاء*

الرجاء من الإخوة إعادة تفعيل الرابط وشكرا


----------



## asalim2009 (19 يوليو 2011)

يرجى وضع رابط نشط


----------



## م شاور (19 يوليو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال نتمنى وضع رابط جديد
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## القاف (20 يوليو 2011)

الرابط مش شغال نتمنى وضع رابط جديد
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## استبرق طارق (9 نوفمبر 2011)

رجاءا رجاءا اعيدو وضع الرابط لانه لايعمل وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## fhamm (10 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخوة الزملاء هل من الممكن اعادة رفع البرنامج مرة اخري لان الرتباط له غير صالح شاكرا لكم جهودكم الدائمة والمستمرة للانارة والاستزادة من معرفتكم وخبراتكم الكبيرة


----------



## حمادة لكح (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*نرجو من الاخ الكريم رفعه على موقع اخر*


----------



## fhamm (11 نوفمبر 2011)

ارتباط الملف اصبح غير صالح.


----------



## ROUDS (12 نوفمبر 2011)

برجاء اعادة رفع الملفات .......... وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمر ماجد المهندس (15 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ الكريم ان يعيد رفع المرفقات لعدم توفرها ولك مني اجمل التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك ووفقك الله لكل ما يرضيه وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafea1978 (15 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا عال المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس عبدالله موسى (17 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## rafea1978 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Rose_ Shadow (20 نوفمبر 2011)

أرجو اعادة رفع الملفات لعدم وجودها بالموقع


----------



## اوغاريت (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*الرابط لا يعمل*


----------



## ابوعلي سعيد (21 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لايعمل وجزاك الله خير


----------



## fhamm (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*حساب كميات الحفر والردم التقريبي*

زملاء الاعمال الترابية ......اليكم هدية بسيطة ارجو ان تهتموا بها وسياتي لكم المزيد...
ان شاء الله والشرح مها ايضا علي هذا الرابط :-
http://www.4shared.com/account/home.jsp?startPage=1


----------



## majdnora (26 نوفمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل هل يمكن رفعها من رابط آخر وشكراً


----------



## نجيب 8000 (26 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## م. علي المليكي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخي الكريم اذا عادك على وجه الارض لو سمحت نزل الموضوع في رابط اخر لان الرابط الموجود مش شغال وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## م. علي المليكي (7 ديسمبر 2011)

يا اخي الكريم اذا عادك على وجه الارض لو سمحت نزل الموضوع في رابط اخر لان الرابط الموجود مش شغال وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*طول ما مصر بخير احنا بخير لكن انشغلت عنكم بها لان الحدث جلل والمصاب كبير لكن فرجه قريب لم ادخل هنا منذ فترة طويلة فقط اطلب منكم الدعاء لمصر بالخير*
*ده الرابط الجديد http://www.mediafire.com/?yl779wgqstzh6ao كلمة السر sameh taha*


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*طول ما مصر بخير احنا بخير لكن انشغلت عنكم بها لان الحدث جلل والمصاب كبير لكن فرجه قريب لم ادخل هنا منذ فترة طويلة فقط اطلب منكم الدعاء لمصر بالخير*
*ده الرابط الجديد http://www.mediafire.com/?yl779wgqstzh6ao كلمة السر sameh taha*


----------



## سامح سمير عبد الظاهر (8 ديسمبر 2011)

*طول ما مصر بخير احنا بخير لكن انشغلت عنكم بها لان الحدث جلل والمصاب كبير لكن فرجه قريب لم ادخل هنا منذ فترة طويلة فقط اطلب منكم الدعاء لمصر بالخير*
*ده الرابط الجديد http://www.mediafire.com/?yl779wgqstzh6ao كلمة السر sameh taha*


----------



## م. علي المليكي (12 ديسمبر 2011)

شكراً يا برنس


----------



## fhamm (15 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
نامل من ادارة الموقع الانتباه الي ان الرابط لا يعمل منذ مدة كبيرة لذا نامل الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ذلك وتوجيه المهندس / سامح سمير عبد الظاهر الي ذلك حتي يتكرم برفعها مرة اخري علي رابط يعمل حتي تتحقق الفائدة للجميع 
مع شكري وتقديري لكم جميعا


----------



## fhamm (15 ديسمبر 2011)

ندعو الله سبحانه وتعالي ان يحمي ارض الكنانة التي بها الاسهم لنرمي بها اعاء الاسلام وان يجعلنا هداة مهتدين له سبحانه موحدين وسنة الحبيب متبعين والي جنة الله راغبين والي القدس ... نعم الي القدس محررين وعلي اعتابها شهداء امين امين لا يا مهنس سامح الازمات هي اختبار من رب العالمين والصبر نصف الايمان واليقين هو الايمان الكامل كما علمنا الحبيب صلي الله عليه وسلم 
وشكرا لك علي الرفع مرة اخري


----------



## احمد تنقشي (2 مارس 2012)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك
بس اللي أبي اعرفة مقدار وكمية كلاً من الركام والبودرة المستخدمة لاعداد عينة اسفلتية مخبرية واحدة


----------



## newbarcelonar (21 أبريل 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## السيدنصير (21 أبريل 2012)

الملفات مش موجودة:86:


----------



## الحروب (21 أبريل 2012)

أ*رجو إعادة رفع ملف الخاص بتجربة مارشال و جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## fouadsoleman (26 أبريل 2012)

نرجو رفع الملفات مرة اخرى من الاخوة مع الشكر سلفا


----------



## السيدنصير (27 أبريل 2012)

يمنع وضع الاعلانات التجارية​


----------



## المهندس احمد عكوش (29 أبريل 2012)

وين الملفات


----------



## sarab sarab (1 مايو 2012)

مشكور يا هندسة


----------



## حارث مسلم (13 مايو 2012)

شكر الله لكم


----------



## MOTAZ73 (23 يونيو 2013)

جهد مشكور


----------



## engineer (23 يونيو 2013)

مغلق لتلف الروابط


----------

